# What helps hypervisciosity



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

As my partner has hypviscious sperm, our acupuncurist said apple juice and more water but would like to know what else could help?


----------



## benborg23 (Aug 30, 2013)

Apparently this condition can occur quite commonly. Some people recommend changes in diet or exercise. I'm not entirely sure if your acupuncturist is the best person to be treating this. Maybe consult your local GP or someone with a more traditional  medical background who can prescribe treatment. The condition can be treated with a hypodermic needle, mucolytic enzymes, antibiotics and anti-inflammatory agents in certain cases. For this you need a medical doctor. This is very important if you want to conceive, because the condition will severely hinder your chances.


----------

